# Grandson 's bigun!



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Caught yesterday by my six yr old grandson near St . Francisville ,La


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

There ya go Jason,feet a dog,a kid,and a big giant Bass. Way to go man thats a great fish.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Awesome I bet he was on top of the world after that fish.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's awesome! Hopefully he'll be hooked for life.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

When he's older, he can honestly say that he once caught a bass that he could get BOTH fists inside its mouth!

That's a fine one, young man!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Great pic. Looks like a Catahoula in the back ground. I miss mine every day.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*He's been hooked...*



NKlamerus said:


> That's awesome! Hopefully he'll be hooked for life.


 Since he was conceived...!Son John has him fishing, shooting frog gigging and re-loading;oh and shooting a compound bow...!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*The owner said...*



MaxP said:


> Great pic. Looks like a Catahoula in the back ground. I miss mine every day.


That dog was abandoned , found under his trailer (before the house in the pic) about 9 months back with ticks , worms and wounds... Doesn't "mind" a lick but sure likes living there...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Stud bass !


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

that bass is near as big as the angler!!! nice fish!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

great pic. he'll love this pic for the rest of his life.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That was a great looking bass, I bet your grand youngin' slept good dreaming about another un!!!!


Sorry folks, my stupidity led to deleting the pic trying to move and clean up the thread!!! Got WornOut a message to repost the pic!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Was wondering what all the fuss was about.

Now I see, great fish and picture!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

*Grandson 's bigun! Move where best please.*

Good looking boy! Nice fish!!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Great catch and pic...thx for sharing!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe Santa will bring the young chap a nicely framed photo of that shot. I would be one he would display for a life time.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Your grandson looks to be about 5' (very tall for a 6 YO), making that look like a world record bass. Yes, lots to be proud about.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great experiance for that boy, Now go fix that rotting splinter board on the pier before he winds up with a Bad foot...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Great catch!!!...


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Lake Rosemound ??


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*He's actually a bit..*

of a runt, but he's a scrappy one...


SWAngler said:


> Your grandson looks to be about 5' (very tall for a 6 YO), making that look like a world record bass. Yes, lots to be proud about.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Brings back memories of my first good bass. Good job young man!

Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk


----------

